# Beta and Clown loach



## SaintAnger (Feb 17, 2009)

Best friends


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, nice betta.

I hope you know that the clown loach has the potential to be 15 inches long when full grown...


----------



## SaintAnger (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you, the beta is a very nice calm fish and gets along great with the other fish

Yup as soon it out grows that home my bro-n-law has a 55 Gal with some giant clown loaches and some other guys, so its safe there in room to swim, works out for him, free healthy fish!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Umm, a 55gallon isn't big enough to hold clownloaches either...
A 55 is 12 inches front to back, the clown loaches can easily reach 12-15


----------



## SaintAnger (Feb 17, 2009)

not sure how big his are now but they seem to do quite well in there, had them for at least 8 years now, it will be awhile before this one gets that big


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah, both tanks would be too small for a clown loach. They are sweet fish!


----------

